# US Green Card vs Aus PR



## hapy1982 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I was granted 190 and i made visit to Aus last year. In 2019 my PR is getting expired. I need some help in making the decision.

I am Indian and currently in US on H1B. i completed my 1 year here and i hope i will spend next 5 years as well in US. But if i do so then i will loose my Aus PR.

But i want to settle abroad and in US it is not sure whether i will get settled or not and also usually settlement process started in your H1B fourth year for green card. 

also after visit to australia we have a new family who is born in US.

SO please guide what should i do?

shd i continue in US
or
i shd go Aus [ also how i can add my american son in 190 dependency]

thanks and regards,
happy


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

*As per me, Australia should it be!!*



hapy1982 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was granted 190 and i made visit to Aus last year. In 2019 my PR is getting expired. I need some help in making the decision.
> 
> ...


Hello Happy,

I was in similar situation last year as you described.  and i know how difficult it is to think of leaving US once you live there for little longer also seeing the job opportunities in states.
I am in California from last 3 years on H1B and my current employer said they would be initiating my GC in this year. But i am leaving USA for good in May to go and settle in Sydney . Below are the points which made my decision very clear :

1. GC takes 8-10 years minimum in Priority 2 which is most commonly applied for people whereas in australia there is no such pressure of retaining a job or visa for becoming a citizen.
2. in USA Spouse cannot work until you are at a particular stage of GC after almost 3 years of GC initiation whereas with PR, spouse can work too right from day 1.
3. Even if you loose job, you can still stay in Australia unlike States.
4. If you want to start business etc , Australian PR allows you all that.
5. You can live in australia like a permanent resident right from the day you enter and will become a citizen in 4 years. That is such a convenience.

I personally feel US is best if you come at early age of 20-21, study there and your GC is started early. Else the prime time of ur life goes retaining H1B for GC , finding employer for GC initiation and maintaining the family with one salary.:juggle:


----------



## apkaus (Mar 3, 2016)

I would say it depends on person to person and their current circumstances as we well as aspirations. 

baluchahal highlighted the cons really well. Unless one gets a GC, the stay in USA on H1b is not stress free. There is a always a chance of losing the job or not able to take up good opportunities as they come by because of visa restrictions. Nowadays, visa stamping issues and international travels after extension is also a growing concern. It also affects the long term plans like if you want to buy a house etc. Other issues are spouse not able to work, no chances of a side income through business or independent consulting. 

On the flip side, if you are with a great company and ready to stay with it till the end or for the most part during the GC processing then US is also a great place to stay. The career opportunities are much better in USA as compared to Aus. In GC process, once you get your I-140 approved then i think your spouse can work on EAD. If somebody just want to spend few years out of his home country and get great experience then USA is the place to be.

Also, consider other factors too like where you have more relatives/friends, frequency & ease of travel to home country, demand for your skillset in aus vs usa, what you want to do in your best years.

If you plan to go to AUS then your son can decide later whether to keep US citizenship or not depending on where he wants to have the higher education.


----------

